# The tables have turned?



## JPAZ (Sep 30, 2019)

Was on a camera club field trip this weekend. Planned to have a decent range zoom but also a wide. What I wound up using actually surprised me.......

As a very happy DSLR shooter (my go-to is the 5Div with the 28-70 f/2.8), I got the RP because it was lighter and smaller than the 5Div and was full frame. This was to be my "backup" body....the travel, the grab and go, or the one to use if the DSLR was not working. I got the RP after selling my entire M / M5 setup and some lenses I no longer used and have been happy.

So, this past weekend, after a very short time in the field, I found I was using the RP with the RF 24-105 as my primary kit and and relegated the 5Div with the EF 16-35 as the backup! I could have been happy with the RP alone but this way did not have to change lenses in the field. 

Really starting to look towards the R as my primary but not there yet.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 30, 2019)

What a let down. I thought you were going to say 90% of the camera club were using dslrs


----------



## AlanF (Sep 30, 2019)

Think of all that wasted R&D in high end bodies and sensors, and the investment in lenses, and all they did needed to do was to produce the cheapest FF mirrorless.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 30, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> Was on a camera club field trip this weekend. Planned to have a decent range zoom but also a wide. What I wound up using actually surprised me.......
> 
> As a very happy DSLR shooter (my go-to is the 5Div with the 28-70 f/2.8), I got the RP because it was lighter and smaller than the 5Div and was full frame. This was to be my "backup" body....the travel, the grab and go, or the one to use if the DSLR was not working. I got the RP after selling my entire M / M5 setup and some lenses I no longer used and have been happy.
> 
> ...



Similar thing happened to me--but at a MUCH lower level than yours. I have a T6i (750D in some markets), I bought an M50 and regarded it as the "junior" camera to the T6i. Lo and behold, I'm preferring the M50 to the T6i. I've just bought (via e-bay) two more adapters (genuine Canon, but for a lot less than $200 list) so I can put them "permanently" on a couple of my favorite EF (and EF-S) lenses.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 30, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> Was on a camera club field trip this weekend. Planned to have a decent range zoom but also a wide. What I wound up using actually surprised me.......
> 
> As a very happy DSLR shooter (my go-to is the 5Div with the 28-70 f/2.8), I got the RP because it was lighter and smaller than the 5Div and was full frame. This was to be my "backup" body....the travel, the grab and go, or the one to use if the DSLR was not working. I got the RP after selling my entire M / M5 setup and some lenses I no longer used and have been happy.
> 
> ...


That’s because you had the 24-105 on the RP and 16-35 on your 5D IV. Swap lenses around and you will find Yourself shooting whatever camera with 24-105 attached ). I shoot events with a two 5D. iV bodies and found that average ratio of 24-70/2.8 to 70-200/2.8 shots is like 4:1 if not 5:1, 16-35/2.8 lens gets about 10:1 ratio. if at all


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 1, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> That’s because you had the 24-105 on the RP and 16-35 on your 5D IV. .............



Been shooting with 5d series for years. Actually have my original EF 24-105 but mostly use the 24-70. 

My point is that I preferred the RP to a camera has been my device of choice..............


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 1, 2019)

Sporgon said:


> What a let down. I thought you were going to say 90% of the camera club were using dslrs


Sony's. That's what I thought before reading.

Glad you are having a good experience with the RP, Jpaz.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 1, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> Really starting to look towards the R as my primary but not there yet.


If the RP works fine for you right now, I'd better wait for the R successor or an "R5" higher perf body.
To me the R is a "nice try, not there yet".



CanonFanBoy said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > What a let down. I thought you were going to say 90% of the camera club were using dslrs
> ...


me, too.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 1, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Sony's. That's what I thought before reading.
> 
> Glad you are having a good experience with the RP, Jpaz.



Or that the 90% WEREN'T using Sonys. Because we know everyone is switching to Sony; people keep coming here to tell us so.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 1, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> If the RP works fine for you right now, I'd better wait for the R successor or an "R5" higher perf body.
> To me the R is a "nice try, not there yet".



To me, the RP was a good step up over my previous "backup" (the M). Never thought I' prefer it over the DSLR. 

But no, I agree that a future R could become my primary body.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 1, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Sony's. That's what I thought before reading.



I have friends who shoot Sony. Their FPS and their focus lock (at least before this latest firmware upgrade) are amazing. But, I still am partial to the look of the images from my Canon cameras and I am invested in a lot of Canon glass. I'mm thinking that my experience with the RP will lead me to a future variation of the R.

The turning table here is not a jump to another manufacturer, but my slow move from a mirror-slapper to the mirrorless world.


----------

